# Yishun vs DengFu vs Miracle Trade



## tattooedtriathlete (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are all the same wheels? I know some have Chosen or Novatec hubs but is there really any difference between suppliers on alibaba?


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler (Apr 29, 2011)

same question here ?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Toptech said:


> Yishun is the NO1 in china mainland for build wheelsets




















-Eric


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

I would say Yishun is defiantly the more aggressive one but from my knowledge
they only use T700 fibers at the best and are no where close to being innovative
.
.
Except for knowing the commercial value of spamming forums.

I friend of mine, whom I deliver wheels to, have his bikes sourced from Deng-Fu
They seem pretty serious.

Who has the better wheels, I dunno, but I'd stick to the more serious one...


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

I have no idea if they are the same or not. I can only report satisfaction with my purchase from Yishun, for a set of aluminum clinchers. They arrived quickly, well packaged, and ready to roll, right out of the box (round and true, with good hubs).

I'm not a spammer, but would recommend Yishun based on my personal dealings with them.

SteveM.


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

Jetmugg said:


> I have no idea if they are the same or not. I can only report satisfaction with my purchase from Yishun, for a set of aluminum clinchers. They arrived quickly, well packaged, and ready to roll, right out of the box (round and true, with good hubs).
> 
> I'm not a spammer, but would recommend Yishun based on my personal dealings with them.
> 
> SteveM.


Are these the 27mm aluminum clinchers? I've had my eyes on these for a while. Good to hear they arrived in one piece and true. How do you like them so far. $361, is that right? What did Yishun charge you for shipping?
Thanks!


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

*Yishun 27mm alloy clinchers*



kma said:


> Are these the 27mm aluminum clinchers? I've had my eyes on these for a while. Good to hear they arrived in one piece and true. How do you like them so far. $361, is that right? What did Yishun charge you for shipping?
> Thanks!


I bought one pair of the 27mm alloy clinchers recently. Prior to buying I posted a question on another tread asking about the actual weight but did not receive any reply.
The wheels arrived about a week after I paid and were very well-packed.
The actual weight with rim strips on and excluding the quick release skewers is about 1450gm, heavier than the claimed 1390gm.
Have they increased the price? I paid less than $300 for mine


----------



## pinarello_man (Jan 23, 2009)

How are the yishun alloy wheels going? Thinking of buying some and looking a review of them


----------

